
How much money do startup founders spend on “training as an entrepreneur”? - manaen
Hey guys, I am doing some research on an idea and I need to know something: Could you estimate how much money you have spent on training yourself as an entrepreneur during the first year when you decided you wanted to start a company? Thanks in forward!
======
mtmail
I attended a course on writing business plans (and how to get money from local
banks) once at full cost, about 400 Euro. It was run by a consultancy and all
other attendees were unemployed or in transition (where the job center pays
90% of the cost). I think that's the exception though, I don't know anybody
else in startup/bootstrapping who did any training or spent any money other
than maybe an 'accounting for beginners' book.

------
PaulHoule
Zero.

